

Ask HN: Share your interview / hiring practices? - icey

What does your interview process look like? How do you decide if someone is the right fit?<p>We do a phone interview to cover the basics, a tech screen + tech interview and a "do at home" coding exercise. This combination ends up cutting out more than 90% of the people we talk to, but bad seeds are still making it through. In the future, we're going to change our process to have an "in-office" coding exercise, but I would like to be considerate of people's time.<p>How do you assess the people that apply with you in order to improve the chances of hiring well?
======
rawsyntax
I wrote about the other side of it (the interviewee) here
[http://rawsyntax.com/post/6112439871/interviewing-for-
progra...](http://rawsyntax.com/post/6112439871/interviewing-for-programmers)

FWIW, I don't think coding exercises help. I think the employer should require
and example project that runs, and the source code to it. Many good developers
have a side project that they can show off.

~~~
baruch
I've interviewed many people who looked great on the resume and failed to do
even a trivial coding question. The good developers quickly wade through such
a question without a winch which leaves plenty of time to discuss interesting
projects and see how they think.

------
petervandijck
I think that a) people need to make time when you're hiring. Like 20% of their
time. and b) firing quick.

Hiring isn't foolproof, and if it's a priority, then yes, it'll eat in
people's time.

------
baggins
I'm also interested in this, but as an interviewee. Personally, I like in
person interviews better than phone interviews, which I've found to be very
formal and unpleasant.

